# Философия исполнительства



## kep (22 Дек 2010)

alkabrunus писал:


> В этой теме столько тем поднято! Начали за здравие, а кончили за упокой! Может быть, нам создать какую-нибудь философскую тему на эту тему?


Вы правы, я перенес ветку этой темы сюда.

ze_go писал:


> уважаемый kep, а Вы-то сами ответили на поставленные собой-же вопросы?
> интересно было бы выслушать Вашу точку зрения.
> напоминаю их:
> 
> ...


Поскольку ответы на вопросы объемны, я буду отвечать отдельными постами на каждый вопрос.
_Disclaimer:_ я не претендую на объективность, не считаю свое мнение единственно верным и не работаю справочником или Википедией.


----------



## bombastic (22 Дек 2010)

мне кажется, филосософия на фил. факе =)
а у нас, извините- искусство, создание своего образа в музыке, 
мастерство и духовная деятельность


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2010)

ze_go писал:


> 1. Что есть подлинное искусство?


Напоминаю: сам этот вопрос был вызван постами MAN, противопоставляющими творчество "Баян-Микс" подлинному искусству и его носителям.
Оставляя термин "подлинное" на совести MAN, я бы определил искусство так: мастерство, доставляющее эстетическое удовольствие.


----------



## MAN (22 Дек 2010)

bombastic писал:


> мне кажется, филосософия на фил. факе =)


Да, конечно, но ведь не только же! Философия - везде и во всём, ибо всеобъемлюща по своей сути, которая заключается в постижении глубинной основы всего сущего (в том числе и искусства), его исходных принципов. Это как раз и есть едва ли не самый основополагающий вид духовной деятельности, так что не сбивайте, пожалуйста, автора, тем более, что речь будет идти не о философии вообще, а конкретно о вопросах, касающихся музыкального исполнительства.


----------



## bombastic (22 Дек 2010)

да, эстетическое удовольствие- двигатель прогресса.
а вы знаете, в Москве есть музыкант(не помню - кажется пианист)
так он занялся тем, что доказывает связь точных наук с искусством 
(что и на первый взгляд понятно), 
делая многозначимые выводы, утверждает, что все открытия в физике и математике, 300 лет до них были сделаны И.С Бахом в музыке. Цитировать могу фразу из статьи: "А.Энштейн признался однажды, что если бы не слушал фуги Баха, то не открыл бы теорию относительноси.."

вот вам ещё одна темка для разговора. хD


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2010)

ze_go писал:


> 2. Что есть популярность, сомнительная и не-?


Популярность - степень востребованности искусства, которая может быть оценена количественно. Опять же, за разъяснением термина "сомнительная" отсылаю вас к MAN; мне же кажется, что популярность, как и свежесть, бывает только одна. 
Тонкость заключается в том, что популярность имеет два измерения: 
1. Количество людей, которым нравится некоторое произведение/исполнение
2. Время, в течение которого произведение/исполнение остается популярным
В совокупности они образуют различные паттерны. К примеру, типичный паттерн "легкой" музыки: в течение короткого времени вещь, исполнение, исполнитель становятся популярными среди большого количества людей, затем быстро забывается.
Новая, авангардная музыка набирает популярность медленно и трудно (если вообще), пока не становится мейнстримом.
Классическая музыка обычно пользуется популярностью у небольшого круга, но в течение очень долгого (столетия) времени.


----------



## MAN (22 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> я бы определил искусство так: мастерство, доставляющее эстетическое удовольствие


Совершенно согласен с таким определением, однако обратите внимание, что всё ведь опять упирается в субъект. Кому конкретно доставляет эстетическое удовольствие мастерство того или иного исполнителя или исполнение той или иной музыки? Что же делать, если мне и целому ряду других людей не доставляет никакого эстетического удовольствия слушать "Баян-микс", а другим (причём небезосновательно утверждается, что большинству), вроде бы, доставляет? Уж не захотите ли Вы сказать, что в этом случае следует большинством голосов принимать решение: считать их мастерство искусством или нет?


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2010)

Мне кажется важным упомянуть, что я не вижу связи популярности с жанрами и стилями музыки: произведение любого жанра/стиля может быть популярным. Так, к безусловно популярным относятся многие классические произведения, правда, кусками (1 часть 40-й симфонии Моцарта, "Полет валькирий" Вагнера, 1 часть 1-го концерта для ф-но с оркестром Чайковского), также как и многие народные мелодии - по регионам, джаз и рок, современные электронные произведения, etc.
Видимо, широта популярности связана с легкостью восприятия. А продолжительность популярности - с глубиной воздействия.


----------



## MAN (22 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> Опять же, за разъяснением термина "сомнительная" отсылаю вас к MAN


Извольте. По Вашему же определению
kep писал:


> Популярность - степень востребованности искусства


и мы, таким образом, возвращаемся к первому вопросу об искусстве. Сомнения, прежде всего, в принадлежности "некоторого произведения/исполнения" к искусству, а не в количестве людей, которым оно нравится (последнее-то сомнений как раз не вызывает).
Что же касается термина "подлинное" (искусство), то также охотно поясню, что мной подразумевалась и его противоположность - искусство "мнимое", т.е. лишь называемое искусством, но на деле таковым не являющееся. С Вашим решительным отказом от употребления излишних слов я вполне согласен. Будем впредь рыбу "второй свежести" прямо называть тухлой.

kep писал:


> Мне кажется важным упомянуть, что я не вижу связи популярности с жанрами и стилями музыки: произведение любого жанра/стиля может быть популярным


kep писал:


> Видимо, широта популярности связана с легкостью восприятия. А продолжительность популярности - с глубиной воздействия.


Вы знаете какая штука (я сейчас хочу немного отвлечься от многострадального "Баян-микса" и рассказать о своём впечатлении от ещё одного недавно увиденного по ТВ зрелища)? Показывали, значит, концерт 2006г. в каком-то клубе певицы Леонсии Эрденко. Я вообще-то очень люблю цыганскую музыку и песни, многое оказалось мне давно знакомым (классический репертуар наших русских цыган) и, всё же, общее впечатление увиденное и услышанное на меня произвело самое неблагоприятное. Поёт она замечательно, гитарист, скрипач у неё превосходные, а общее звучание какое-то совершенно безжизненное и однообразно тоскливое. От тех же самых песен и романсов, от которых в других, ранее слышанных исполнениях "душа разворачивалась", у меня скулы сводит от зевоты. Вот почему это? Скажите!
Надо добавить, что там ещё был некий "волшебник" за трёхъярусным синтезатором и "всю дорогу" бумкали и клацали совершенно "пластилиновые" неживые барабаны и тарелки (а, между прочим, за спиной певицы пустовала настоящая ударная установка). Ну и сами аранжировки "современные". Я не знаю к какому это можно отнести жанру или стилю, может быть "Цыган-техно-микс"? Одно могу сказать точно: не понравилось мне именно то, что является у Эрденко и её музыкантов общим с "Баян-миксом" и от чего, по-видимому, в совершеннейшем восторге большинство сегодняшней молодёжи.


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2010)

ze_go писал:


> Какие цели профессионального музыканта Вы считаете "правильными" (моральными, достойными уважения)?


Профессиональный музыкант зарабатывает своим трудом, балансируя между собственными представлениями о том, что и как надо играть, и успехом в его материальном и нематериальном выражении (популярность и касса). 
Я считаю "правильным" стремление добиваться успеха(популярности), желательно, долговременного. При этом неизбежна подстройка под аудиторию: если публика идет на Штокхаузена и зевает на Штраусе (Рихарде), то профессионал оттьюнингует программу в пользу первого. И получит успех и кассу. А также доверие публики, которая в следующий раз, так и быть, послушает и Р. Штрауса.


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2010)

ze_go писал:


> 4. То же о средствах - какие из них "правильны"?


"Правильными" я считаю любые средства воздействия, подразумевающие участие артиста. То есть, практика "Ласкового мая" - посылать по стране несколько составов, раскрывавших рты под не ими писанную фонограмму - мне кажется неправильной, а вот артист, живьем работающий под минусовку - прав, так же как прав DJ хип-хопа, манипулирующий кусками своих и чужих записей и создающий из этого конгломерата свое собственное произведение.

MAN писал:


> Уж не захотите ли Вы сказать, что в этом случае следует большинством голосов принимать решение: считать их мастерство искусством или нет?


MAN писал:


> От тех же самых песен и романсов, от которых в других, ранее слышанных исполнениях "душа разворачивалась", у меня скулы сводит от зевоты. Вот почему это? Скажите!


Я думаю, этими двумя вопросами Вы себе уже ответили.
1. Я хочу сказать, что музыкант имеет дело с аудиторией, то есть массой людей. Если во время концерта уйдет один недовольный MAN, а остальные устроят овацию - концерт удался. Если в зале остался один MAN, то концерт провалился, как бы MAN ни аплодировал.
2. Вопросы такого рода уместнее (и полезнее) обсуждать с персональным психологом, к исполнителю они имеют отдаленное отношение. Гораздо эффективнее - и этичнее - искать нравящихся исполнителей и голосовать рублем за билеты, чем указывать не нравящимся, как и что играть.


----------



## MAN (24 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> Я считаю "правильным" стремление добиваться успеха(популярности), желательно, долговременного. При этом неизбежна подстройка под аудиторию: если публика идет на Штокхаузена и зевает на Штраусе (Рихарде), то профессионал оттьюнингует программу в пользу первого. И получит успех и кассу. А также доверие публики, которая в следующий раз, так и быть, послушает и Р. Штрауса.


 А если публика потеряет интерес не только к Штраусу, а даже и к Штокхаузену в традиционной форме исполнения, но зато с удовольствием "пойдёт" на эту же и иную музыку при условии, что артисты снимут с себя штаны? (Смотрели фильм Юрия Мамина "Окно в Париж"?) Профессионалу надо будет и в этом случае "тьюнинговать" программу, подстраиваясь под аудиторию, и сверкать, простите, голым задом? А что? Зато завоюет этим успех и доверие, и, может быть, получит возможность сыграть впоследствии что-нибудь уже, так и быть, в брюках! Ведь Вы же говорите нам:
kep писал:


> "Правильными" я считаю любые средства воздействия, подразумевающие участие артиста.


Вот, кстати, цитата из интервью Ю. Мамина, опубликованного год назад в "Новой газете": 
_— «Снимать кино в России человеку с душой и талантом невозможно», — уверяете вы в одном интервью. Но ведь регулярно выпускают новые фильмы ваши коллеги по «Ленфильму», не говоря уже про «раскрученных» московских режиссеров …

— Фраза должна бы звучать так: «Снимать кино в России человеку с душой и талантом очень и очень сложно». Но если талант без души, то все становится значительно проще. Некоторые так и снимают._

Режиссёр говорит о своём виде искусства, но, по-моему, это в полной мере можно отнести и к музыке.

kep писал:


> Гораздо эффективнее - и этичнее - искать нравящихся исполнителей и голосовать рублем


 Ну вот и найден, наконец, единственный и верный критерий - РУБЛЬ! "А судьи кто?" Тоже теперь понятно. Да вот та самая "масса людей", которая "голосует"! И если какие-нибудь "поющие трусы" собирают больше народу в залах и денег в кассы, чем, например, Ю. Шишкин, то, стало быть, они-то уж несомненно занимаются настоящим искусством (просто к другому паттерну относящимся). На них-то и нужно держать равнение профессионалам, шагая в ногу со временем! Ну а таким как я (Господи! Неужто я и в самом деле один-одинёшенек в своих "болезненных пристрастиях"?) срочно записываться на приём к психологу и, по совету г-на Баринова, пить желчегонное да сидеть дома, не включая телевизора, и в интернет ни ногой вплоть до полного излечения от своего "психического расстройства"! 
P.S. Я так понимаю, что о "выздоровлении" можно будет вести речь лишь тогда, когда я начну испытывать эстетическое удовольствие от "Баян-микса"?


----------



## kep (24 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> А если публика потеряет интерес не только к Штраусу, а даже и к Штокхаузену в традиционной форме исполнения, но зато с удовольствием "пойдёт" на эту же и иную музыку при условии, что артисты снимут с себя штаны?


Боюсь, что в этом была бы заслуга тех, кто ТАК исполнял Штокхаузена, что при штанах их было слушать уже невозможно.

MAN писал:


> Ну вот и найден, наконец, единственный и верный критерий - РУБЛЬ!


Как бы, он был найден довольно давно - примерно в каменном веке. До сих пор неплохо работает.

MAN писал:


> "А судьи кто?" Тоже теперь понятно. Да вот та самая "масса людей", которая "голосует"!


А Вы видите других судей? Для кого тогда исполнители играют?

MAN писал:


> И если какие-нибудь "поющие трусы" собирают больше народу в залах и денег в кассы, чем, например, Ю. Шишкин, то, стало быть, они-то уж несомненно занимаются настоящим искусством (просто к другому паттерну относящимся).


Как я уже пытался показать, у популярности есть 2 измерения. Если "поющие трусы" будут лет через 100 по-прежнему собирать кассу, то они повторят путь Иоганна Штрауса, до которого вальс считался низким искусством, забавой толпы.

MAN писал:


> (Господи!Неужто я и в самом деле один-одинёшенек в своих "болезненных пристрастиях")


Если под болезненными пристрастиями Вы имеете ввиду стремление рассчитать исскуство и артистов на "раз-два" (настоящее-ненастоящее) - нет, Вы не одиноки. 
При этом Вы почему-то связываете "настоящее" искусство с отсутствием успеха, считая что "поющие трусы" заведомо собирают народу больше Шишкина. То есть, Шишкин должен, по возможности, вымереть от голода, что и докажет его подлинность как артиста.


----------



## borisber (25 Дек 2010)

Во как в америке мыслят. Всё предельно просто: деньги - мерило всего. Ну да и бог бы с ними, так ведь и мы всё более увереной поступью двигаемся к той же пропасти, под бодрую миксовую музычку. Вот что грустно.


----------



## kep (25 Дек 2010)

Давайте я сразу выложу некоторые тезисы, пока из ленинградов набежавшая элита духа не зашикала.
Мы говорим о профессиональных музыкантах, т.е. о людях, *зарабатывающих* своим трудом. Если речь идет о продвижении своих музыкальных идей, перед ними стоит выбор: либо играть для узкого круга понимающих, либо пытаться просветить широкие массы. То и другое не приносит даже зарплаты. Как зарабатывать на жизнь?

Отступление 1. 
В ХХ веке, с развитием записывающей техники и радио образовалась развлекательная индустрия. Как и положено индустрии, были разработаны методы массового выпуска музыки, гарантированно пользующейся спросом. К примеру, компания RCA предложила Артуро Тосканини собрать оркестр из лучших музыкантов и вести регулярные передачи по радио, играя мировую классику. 
Крупнейшие радиовещательные и звукозаписывающие компании наладили полный цикл: поиск талантливых начинающих музыкантов, работа с ними опытных продюсеров и менеджеров, запись пластинок, их реклама и выпуск, организация турне в поддержку новых пластинок, etc. 
Эта система успешно проработала до конца 60-х годов и дала крупный сбой на поколении рок'н'ролла: музыка и музыканты, отражавшие социальные проблемы были ей не по зубам. Усилиями таких музыкантов как Рей Чарлз были созданы новые компании (например, Motown), специализирующиеся на новых музыкальных направлениях. "Старые" компании ответили культивированием гибридов новой музыки с традиционной популярной музыкой - так, например, возникло диско. 
Важно понимать, что вся эта отрасль кормилась с выпуска записей, сначала на пластинках, потом на CD. Концерты, в основном, были как бы способом рекламы пластинок.
Все изменилось в 90-х годах с появлением Интернета и распространением CD-плейеров.

Отступление 2.
Все аналоговые записи ХХ века обладали самозащитой от копирования: любая копия на пленку, кассету или пресловутые "ребра" была хуже оригинала, а каждая последующая копия - хуже предыдущей. 
Выпустив на рынок цифровые диски, отрасль подписала себе приговор: десятая копия с CD ничем не отличается от оригинала. Повсеместное распространение Интернета довершило разгром: одна-единственная пиратская копия еще не вышедшего диска, разошедшаяся через Интернет, могла убить продажи и разорить выпускающую фирму.
Естественно, индустрия пытается защищаться: выпускает все новые "защищенные от копирования" форматы, судит тысячами людей, незаконно скопировавших фильмы или музыку. Но все это уже понапрасну: и защиту вскрывают с завидной быстротой, и те судебные процессы, мягко говоря, не способствуют репутации.
Музыканты остались без крыши и няньки.

Отступление 3.
Основной недостаток индустриальной модели в музыкальной отрасли был тот, что самыми зависимыми и подневольными в ней были как раз музыканты. Их связывали кабальными контрактами, они не могли руководить собственной карьерой, получали считанные проценты от общего дохода, etc. Хотя, среднего уровня музыкантов эта ситуация, скорее, устраивала: вне индустрии они не смогли бы сделать и десятой доли того, что получалось усилиями их куририрующих фирм. Выдающиеся музыканты либо выгрызали себе эксклюзивные условия, либо уходили в свободное плавание.
В 90-х сложилось движение музыкантов, называющих себя "независимые" (Independent, сокращенно Indy). Они не работали с индустрией, предпочитая сами устраивать свои концерты, сами записывались на крошечных студиях, получали некоторую локальную известность. Появились радиостанции, специализирующиеся на инди-музыкантах, ими заинтересовались некоторые продюсеры. 
Но настоящий расцвет инди принес Интернет - тот самый, который убил индустрию. Благодаря Интернету и персональным компьютерам музыканты могут записываться буквально у себя дома, привлекать для записи коллег с другого конца земного шара и распространять свои записи через музыкальные веб-сайты - все это за очень небольшие деньги, доступные практически каждому. Появилось новое поколение музыкантов, считающих музыку своим призванием, а не профессией. Они зарабатывают на занятие музыкой другими профессиями и не ждут от своих записей и концертов высокого дохода. При этом их музыкальный уровень - отнюдь не любительский.

В общем, у музыкантов в XXI веке появилась реальная альтернатива традиционной модели профессиональной деятельности. Проблема образовалась на приемном конце, у аудитории. 
Весь XX век культивировалась хитовая модель восприятия музыки, независимо от ее жанра. Отбиралась и всячески популяризировалась крйне узкая элита музыкантов - 1% от всей массы профессиональных и талантливых. Способы были разнообразны - конкурсы в классике, хит-парады в эстраде - но результат один. Кто, к примеру, помнит, кто был вторым на конкурсе им. Чайковского когда победил Ван Клиберн, или кто дважды разделил первую премию с Ростроповичем? А какая группа из Сиэттла была второй в хит-парадах после Nirvana? Они как будто не существуют, их не помнят. 
Индустрия всячески поддерживала такую модель как ниболее выгодную экономически. После падения индустрии ситуация изменилась драматически: есть огромное количество первоклассных музыкантов, композиторов, записей - но как в этом разнообразии ориентироваться? Как выбрать?


----------



## MAN (27 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> Боюсь, что в этом была бы заслуга тех, кто ТАК исполнял Штокхаузена, что при штанах их было слушать уже невозможно.


Возможно Вы и правы, однако вопрос-то в том, нельзя ли обратно возвратить широкой публике интерес к музыке, обойдясь при этом просто хорошим её исполнением, то есть "не снимая штанов"?
kep писал:


> А Вы видите других судей? Для кого тогда исполнители играют?


Играют и должны играть, конечно же, для них - для людей, но ориентироваться исключительно на сиюминутный вкус толпы неправильно и вообще гиблое дело. Возможно в кабаке, где посетители непосредственно платят и заказывают музыку это ещё уместно (хотя, тоже сомневаюсь), но не на большой же сцене!
Здесь можно провести параллель с педагогической деятельностью. Преподаватели в общеобразовательных школах тоже работают для детей, именно их они учат и воспитывают, им отдают свой талант, вкладывают в них свою душу, но ведь нельзя же, согласитесь, предоставить самим ученикам абсолютно произвольный выбор чему и как их будут учить. Не захочется большинству, например, математикой заниматься, так что же упразднять этот предмет в пользу другого, который "всем нравится"? Или, возьмём поближе к теме, школы музыкальные. Не любят ученики, скажем, занятия сольфеджио или муз. литературу, или гаммы им неинтересно играть (читали в разделе "Педагогика"?), и тут что ли корректировать программу, подстраиваясь под их волю? Что же это за образование будет? Какое воспитание? Вот и в работе музыканта-исполнителя, хотя бы он имел дело и с вполне взрослой аудиторией, воспитательный фактор имеет очень важное значение, нельзя, пренебрегая им, превращать исполнительство в исключительно развлекательный бизнес!
kep писал:


> Вы почему-то связываете "настоящее" искусство с отсутствием успеха, считая что "поющие трусы" заведомо собирают народу больше Шишкина. То есть, Шишкин должен, по возможности, вымереть от голода, что и докажет его подлинность как артиста.


Да это, собственно, не я связываю! Это мне, наоборот, все вокруг твердят, что на Шишкина и т.п. публика сегодня неохотно идёт, что, мол, без ШОУ нынче зрителя на концерт не заманишь и т.д. А я, кстати, не уверен, что всё это правда, потому что я-то сам на концерт Юрия Шишкина как раз с удовольствием пойду, а вот на "Баян-микс" (не говоря уж о "трусах") вряд ли. И не очень-то верю я, что являюсь представителем такого уж прямо малочисленного и вымирающего вида зрителя.


----------



## kep (27 Дек 2010)

MAN,
Не могу не отметить, что в нашей дискуссии появляется некий конструктив: не то, что мы уже друг с другом согласны, но - что-то вырисовывается.
А теперь - по последним Вашим репликам.

MAN писал:


> нельзя ли обратно возвратить широкой публике интерес к музыке, обойдясь при этом просто хорошим её исполнением, то есть "не снимая штанов"?


Уверен, что найти хорошее исполнение не так уж трудно. Вот возвратить интерес - это проблема. См ниже.

MAN писал:


> Вот и в работе музыканта-исполнителя, хотя бы он имел дело и с вполне взрослой аудиторией, воспитательный фактор имеет очень важное значение


А вот с этим не соглашусь! 
Во-первых, музыкант и педагог - разные ремесла и разные таланты, совершенно не обязательно один и тот же человек их сочетает. 
Во-вторых, такой комплексный обед не всякому зрителю по вкусу - лично я тут вижу некое неуважение к зрителю, который просто так слушать не может, его повоспитывать нужно.
Вот музыкальное просвещение и критика - это самое место для такого воспитания. Заодно, автоматически решается вопрос со свободой воли взрослого человека: читать о музыке без принуждения будет как раз потенциальная аудитория серьезных музыкантов. 
Проблема в том, что этот жанр деградировал гораздо серьезнее, чем собственно музыканты - в первую очередь благодаря чванному тезису, что есть высокие и низкие жанры в музыке. А доказать?

MAN писал:


> я-то сам на концерт Юрия Шишкина как раз с удовольствием пойду, а вот на "Баян-микс" (не говоря уж о "трусах") вряд ли. И не очень-то верю я, что являюсь представителем такого уж прямо малочисленного и вымирающего вида зрителя.


Ну так "практика - критерий истины": пускай те и другие и концертируют, а главное - записываются, живьем и студийно, и распространяются. В бане, столовой и Интернете - все равны.

Возращаясь к началу дискуссии: я думаю, вопрос "Почему орден - Баян-миксам, а не Шишкину?" изначально содержит требование дать фору Шишкину и шире, "классикам" перед "попсятниками". А зачем?


----------



## MAN (27 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> Возращаясь к началу дискуссии: я думаю, вопрос "Почему орден - Баян-миксам, а не Шишкину?" изначально содержит требование дать фору Шишкину и шире, "классикам" перед "попсятниками".


Не-а! Совершенно наоборот, он содержит возмущение тем фактом, что как раз "попсятникам" дана фора перед всеми прочими. Им и самые лучшие концертные залы предоставляются для выступлений и на телевидении именно они оказываются "в формате" и на радио. И вот вам, пожалуйста, ещё и признание за ними "бесценного вклада в искусство" в виде ордена. Вы, кстати, обратили внимание, что в самом начале исходной темы С. Войтенко пытался убеждать нас, что заслуги его не ограничиваются одним лишь "Баян-миксом"? Всё так, но орденом-то наградили их обоих именно и прежде всего как музыкантов этого самого дуэта. Как только образно не называли тут феномен их успеха: "попали в обойму", "поймали волну" и т.п., но суть то в том, что, получается, только став "попсятником" и можно поймать эту самую "волну", а иначе - никак. Именно у "попсы" громадная фора! 
kep писал:


> Во-первых, музыкант и педагог - разные ремесла и разные таланты, совершенно не обязательно один и тот же человек их сочетает. Во-вторых, такой комплексный обед не всякому зрителю по вкусу - лично я тут вижу некое неуважение к зрителю, который просто так слушать не может, его повоспитывать нужно.


Да не надо зрителя специально "воспитывать", а просто надо предоставить ему возможность слушать ту самую музыку, о которой "умница Сухомлинский" так хорошо написал (она сама и станет его воспитывать), а не пичкать его целенаправленно и методично музыкальным "комбикормом", спекулируя на тщательно же культивируемой непросвещённости и неразборчивости большинства. Как раз последнее и является неуважением к людям, к публике!

Вот Вы говорите тезис о высоких и низких жанрах - чванный, но позвольте! Давайте тогда сравним, к примеру, картины Рубенса с порнографическими фото и откажемся от всякого "чванства" на том основании, что ведь и там и там всего лишь изображаются обнаженные женщины. Такого равенства "жанров" Вы хотите?


----------



## kep (28 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> только став "попсятником" и можно поймать эту самую "волну", а иначе - никак.


Так тогда проблема в том, что люди отдают предпочтение попсе, а никак не в предоставляемой ей, попсе, форе!
Тем более, что мы уже знаем, что получается при предоставлении форы классике и народной музыке: в СССР эти жанры были в большом фаворе, а с "легкими" жанрами в лучшем случае мирились как с неизбежным злом, в худшем - боролись всем государством. "От саксофона до ножа", "Рагу из синей птицы" - помните? 
Так даже в этих условиях люди находили способы слушать то, что хотели. А как только это давление снялось, народ дружно ломанулся именно в сторону угнетенных жанров.

MAN писал:


> Такого равенства "жанров" Вы хотите?


Борюсь с искушением ответить "да", но это будет совсем другая дискуссия :biggrin: 
Давайте зайдем с другой стороны: уверены ли Вы, что любитель порнографии не может любить Рубенса? И что знаток Рубенса ни за какие коврижки на взглянет на порнографию?


----------



## MAN (28 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> Давайте зайдем с другой стороны: уверены ли Вы, что любитель порнографии не может любить Рубенса? И что знаток Рубенса ни за какие коврижки на взглянет на порнографию?


Давайте! Предположим, что не уверен. Ну и что? Если один и тот же человек окажется способным одновременно сочетать в себе низменную, похотливую плотскую страстишку и тягу к возвышенному и прекрасному в своей духовной составляющей, то что же из этого следует? Да разве это сможет служить основанием для того, чтобы поставить живопись с порнографией в один ряд? 

kep писал:


> Так тогда проблема в том, что люди отдают предпочтение попсе, а никак не в предоставляемой ей, попсе, форе!


 Во-первых, мы же с Вами договорились вроде бы, что факт безоговорочного предпочтения "попсы" всему остальному именно самим народом, а не властью и "акулами" шоу-бизнеса ещё не доказан, а во-вторых: представьте себе человека, скажем, имеющего слабость к алкоголю. Однако, при этом, некоторым пристрастием к выпивке его личность далеко не исчерпывается. Есть у него и определённые духовные потребности. Допустим, он любит ту же живопись. Так неужели Вы сочтёте правильным и честным поставить его перед выбором: потратить имеющуюся в данный момент в его кармане небольшую сумму денег на посещение выставки или купить спиртное? У питейного заведения в этом случае, по-Вашему, тоже не будет никакой "форы" перед выставочным залом?
И даже, если учесть, что последний - один на весь город и работает два дня в неделю, а "забегаловки" - на каждом шагу и открыты круглосуточно? И, если выяснится, что за подобные заведения граждане "голосуют рублём" значительно активнее, чем за изобразительное искусство, то, следуя Вашей "железной" логике, какой нужно будет сделать вывод?

P.S. Аналогия с алкоголем у меня не случайна. Я расцениваю вред и опасность для отдельных людей и общества в целом от "чрезмерного употребления" и неограниченного распространения музыкальной "попсы" столь же серьёзно и даже в самом механизме привыкания и разрушительности воздействия на человеческую личность, приводящему в конечном итоге к её нравственной деградации, усматриваю много общего.

Что же касается "борьбы с саксофонами", "музыкой толстых" и всеми последующими "чуждыми" музыкальными течениями в период тоталитарного правления "большевиков", то тут причинами старание отгородиться своей "тюремной зоной" от всего остального мира, попытки и в музыке обнаружить некую враждебную идеологическую основу, способную оказывать расшатывающее действие на существовавшую политическую систему и, наконец, банальное дуроломство и невежество "мудрых" вождей, подкреплённое дружно-рабским показушным "всенародным" "одобрямсом" их "единственно верных", "дальновидных" решений и "всенародным" же негодованием и "проклинамсом" всего неугодного власти. Как, например, вырубание виноградников в рамках борьбы за трезвость.


----------



## kep (28 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> Так неужели Вы сочтёте правильным и честным поставить его перед выбором: потратить имеющуюся в данный момент в его кармане небольшую сумму денег на посещение выставки или купить спиртное?


Серьезный заход, мировоззренческий. Давайте уточним: а что Вы считаете правильным - не давать ему этого выбора? И в какой форме - запрета посещать питейные заведения?

MAN писал:


> тут причинами старание отгородиться своей "тюремной зоной" от всего остального мира, попытки и в музыке обнаружить
> некую враждебную идеологическую основу, способную оказывать расшатывающее действие на существовавшую политическую систему и, наконец, банальное дуроломство и невежество "мудрых" вождей, подкреплённое дружно-рабским показушным "всенародным" "одобрямсом" их "единственно верных", "дальновидных" решений и "всенародным" же негодованием и "проклинамсом" всего неугодного власти.


Не так просто. Безусловно, все, Вами перечисленное - было. Но в основе лежала идеология, подразделяющая искусство на верное, помогающее пролетариату развивться духовно, и буржуазное, реакционное, одурманивающее и не дающее идти к коммунизму. Причем, разделение до деталей напоминало применяемое Вами - на жанры .


----------



## MAN (29 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> Серьезный заход, мировоззренческий. Давайте уточним: а что Вы считаете правильным - не давать ему этого выбора? И в какой форме - запрета посещать питейные заведения?


Разумеется, я не являюсь сторонником каких-то строго запретительных мер, это никогда ни к чему хорошему не приводило, но руководствоваться во всех случаях одной лишь коммерческой эффективностью для определения "нужности" для народа того или иного вида "товара" считаю совершенно неправильным. Тем более в "нематериальной" области искусства и культуры. Переводить искусство на полную "самоокупаемость" и измерять ценность вклада, сделанного в него кем-то, величиной кассовых сборов и прибылью, полученной от продаж медиа-носителей, недопустимо - это значит погубить это самое искусство напрочь! Конечно, взваливать всю ответственность за происходящее на самих музыкантов (мы ведь здесь, главным образом, о музыкальном исполнительстве речь ведём, не так ли?) нельзя, они живые нормальные люди и, естественно, стремятся получать за свой труд достойное вознаграждение, а поскольку их профессия творческая и публичная, то ещё и признание, известность, популярность, наконец. Однако же и полностью снимать с них всякую ответственность тоже не стоит. В сегодняшних условиях выбор для самореализации в своей профессии у российских музыкантов, я думаю, не богат и упрощённо я вижу здесь три основных направления:
- ориентироваться преимущественно на работу за пределами своего государства (что, собственно, и делают многие крупные исполнители - ТАМ они почему-то востребованы: и гонорары хорошие получают и славой пользуются);
- преданно служить искусству в отечестве, прозябая в относительной бедности и безвестности среди современников;
- изменить высокому призванию, если оно, конечно, вообще было изначально (а в случае с "Миксами" оно несомненно есть), "поймать волну" ("попасть в обойму") и удариться в шоу-бизнес.
Реальных вариантов и всевозможных компромиссов существует, вероятно, великое множество и, всё же, "двум богам служить нельзя".
kep писал:


> . ..в основе лежала идеология, подразделяющая искусство на верное, помогающее пролетариату развивться духовно, и буржуазное, реакционное, одурманивающее и не дающее идти к коммунизму. Причем, разделение до деталей напоминало применяемое Вами - на жанры.


Да, идеология, пожалуй, главенствовала, но искусство "фильтровалось" не "помогающее пролетариату духовно развиваться" (такое могло провозглашаться только на словах), а не мешающее власти держать свой народ в беспрекословном подчинении и покорности. Любое проявление инакомыслия, свободомыслия - вот что представляло угрозу и опасность, а потому и всячески преследовалось! В том числе и в музыке. Бездуховной, безнравственной дешёвки вобщем-то хватало и в те времена, причём более всего, может быть, как раз в строго "идеологически выдержанной" музыкальной продукции, демонстрирующей верноподданность и прославляющей режим (я бы назвал это советской "попсятиной"), особенно в песенном жанре. Впрочем, деление на жанры - чистая условность (для меня, по крайней мере). Я уже говорил ранее, что для себя разделяю музыку на хорошую и плохую (вернее, последнюю вообще музыкой не считаю) безотносительно к жанрам. Например, я ничего не имею против хорошей эстрадной музыки и вообще всей той музыки, которую принято считать "лёгкой", главное, чтобы она была талантливой и доброй по своему содержанию, а не оказывала угнетающе-отупляющее воздействие, вызывая одно лишь раздражение. Бездуховность и невежество захлестнули наше общество и кому, как не людям искусства надлежит бороться с этой бедой и спасать свой народ, и уж никак не пристало им "топить" людей ещё глубже!


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> Переводить искусство на полную "самоокупаемость" и измерять ценность вклада, сделанного в него кем-то, величиной кассовых сборов и прибылью, полученной от продаж медиа-носителей, недопустимо - это значит погубить это самое искусство напрочь!


MAN писал:


> ТАМ они почему-то востребованы: и гонорары хорошие получают и славой пользуются


"Ну и как же это только получается?" ТАМ ведь полная и окончательная самоокупаемость, никаких преференций никому! И, вроде, артисты те же, и играют не попсу ни разу, а славу и гонорары получают - как же так?

MAN писал:


> Впрочем, деление на жанры - чистая условность (для меня, по крайней мере).


Вот это для меня очень важно. Давайте уговоримся, что независимо от жанров есть музыка "лёгкая" и "трудная". Просто для примера: Вивальди - Вагнер, Луи Армстронг - Майлс Дэвис, Queen - Yes (заметьте, плохой музыки на называю). Легкую, преимущественно, и слушает массовая публика, трудная - удел одиночек по обе стороны сцены.


----------



## MAN (30 Дек 2010)

kep писал:


> "Ну и как же это только получается?" ТАМ ведь полная и окончательная самоокупаемость, никаких преференций никому! И, вроде, артисты те же, и играют не попсу ни разу, а славу и гонорары получают - как же так?


Простите, но Вы меня запутали. Вы иронизируете и хотите этим сказать, что я тут неправ и за рубежом ситуация вобщем-то ничем не отличается от сложившейся в России или согласны со мной и задаётесь этими вопросами серьёзно?
Если исходить из того, что хотя бы некоторая доля правды в моём представлении о востребованности "некоммерческого" по своей главной сути искусства, выражающейся, однако, при этом в желании публики платить деньги за приобщение к нему, за пределами России имеется, то следует, вероятно, вспомнить и учесть все многочисленные особенности новейшей Российской истории, самым непосредственным образом повлиявшие на общий уровень культурного развития большинства сегодняшних россиян и сформировавшие тем самым осознаваемые ими духовные потребности. Другими словами, для того, чтобы превратить это долго и варварски разоряемое, выжженное и вытоптанное поле в цветущий сад, неизбежно требуется время и инвестиции. Собирать готовый урожай, как это делается на других благополучных землях, здесь скоро и сразу не получится. Можно, конечно, использовать его в иных, на сегодняшний день экономически более выгодных целях (что и происходит), но ведь это не просто земля - это огромное государство, огромный многонациональный народ со своей историей, со своей культурой (которая, будучи почти уже совсем уничтоженной, и нуждается в возрождении), это - Отчизна для своих сыновей и дочерей, Родина для своих граждан! Разве порядочно использовать её только как источник всевозможных благ, разве не заслуживает она хоть какой-то доли бескорыстной любви и некоторых жертв во имя будущего её процветания? Вспомните-ка! Многие миллионы за неё жизнь не задумываясь отдавали! Так неужели играя для Неё музыку обязательно нужно считать сколько же Она тебе за это заплатит в звонкой монете?

P.S. В преддверии Нового года и Рождества поздравляю всех с этими прекрасными праздниками и желаю всего самого доброго.
Новых творческих успехов вам в новом году, уважаемые аккордеонисты и баянисты! Счастья и радости!
Да здравствует МУЗЫКА! И "лёгкая" и "трудная" - всякая!


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> Простите, но Вы меня запутали. Вы иронизируете и хотите этим сказать, что я тут неправ и за рубежом ситуация вобщем-то ничем не отличается от сложившейся в России или согласны со мной и задаётесь этими вопросами серьёзно?


Иронизирую, видя в Ваших репликах противоречие: Вы считаете недопустимым перевод искусства на полную самоокупаемость ввиду опасности его погубить, и в то же время признаете, что ТАМ - где царит полная самоокупаемость - наши истинные артисты получают славу и гонорары. 
Так значит не в "самоокупаемости" дело? И можно заниматься высоким искусством без введения его охраны и принудительного распространения?


----------

